# A few novice GH questions



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Currently been on aas for over 12 months now and am due to come off in 2 weeks and run a strong PCT.

Stats:

Age: 34

Weight: 14st 8lb

Height: 5ft 11"

B/F: 11%

Considering HGH and trying to read up and educate myself first though.

Just a few questions that hopefully somebody can answer please.

1. Can HGH be run during PCT with no adverse effects?

2. Would 5iu ED 5 days per week all done am, aid in fat loss/bf control and also help to maintain any muscle loss and hold onto my condition?

3. Sub Q or IM?

4. How long after HGH injection to wait until eating?

Thanks guys


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

G-man99 said:


> Currently been on aas for over 12 months now and am due to come off in 2 weeks and run a strong PCT.
> 
> Stats:
> 
> ...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Is there any info etc that you would add to the above for me to get the best results from running HGH??

Appreciate you taking the time to answer, thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the only extra info i can give is that you don't expect GH to eat well, train hard and rest for you this all has to be done by yourself to get the most out of it....

this answer may sound stupid but so many think all they have to do is inject GH and then not do anything else and they are big and ripped......help it do its job by training hard, resting loads and eating a diet with high quality protein and carb sources.....


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Sound advice as always from Pscarb


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I understand what your saying mate, I see to many young un's in my gym expecting the gear to be this almighty magic potion without the need to put the hard work in and then say that the gear is under dosed etc.

Few more questions:

1. Would there be any benefit to splitting the dose 2.5iu am and 2.5iu pm??

Or would it be best to take all 5iu upon waking or just before bed??

2. Is there a storage protocol to follow as I will be splitting each 10iu in to either 2 or 4 shots depending on above answer  ??

3. As regards to CTS, do you actually get it or just similar symptoms??

Thanks again :thumbup1:


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

Have you read this thread..?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/94797-my-no-bull-gh-idea-based-ive-said-puberty.html


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

G-man99 said:


> I understand what your saying mate, I see to many young un's in my gym expecting the gear to be this almighty magic potion without the need to put the hard work in and then say that the gear is under dosed etc.
> 
> Few more questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

jassdhali said:


> Have you read this thread..?
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/94797-my-no-bull-gh-idea-based-ive-said-puberty.html


I've taken a quick look and will study it fully mate, thanks


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Would T3 be necessary to add to this cycle?

Also to take my 5iu first thing or before bed?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no not at the beginning, it is true that after a certain duration GH can lower the thyroid output but in my experiance this does not happen straight away and differs from person to person and is also dose and frequency related....


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Edited my last post.

Which would yield better results, taking 5iu on waking or before bed??

If before bed would it be ok to say an hour before bed and then still eat cottage cheese and peanut butter 30 mins after the shot??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

G-man99 said:


> Edited my last post.
> 
> *I guess your interpretation of a "FEW" is different than mine lol*
> 
> ...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I won't ask you any more now 

Thanks for the answers mate


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sory to highjack this thread but....

What are the gyno risks with GH, as i've had gyno issues from AAS (estrogen gyno)

What precautions can I take if there is a risk.

Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

G-man99 said:


> I won't ask you any more now
> 
> Thanks for the answers mate


no problem mate only joking


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I know


----------



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

Any other good threads on GH? Im not sure about that huge dose method as I am doing it for the first time.

Want some other opinions.

Thanks


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

jackrmee said:


> Any other good threads on GH? Im not sure about that huge dose method as I am doing it for the first time.
> 
> Want some other opinions.
> 
> Thanks


http://www.ugm.org.uk/topic/11918-results-on-hgh-on-gut-half-way-in/


----------



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> http://www.ugm.org.uk/topic/11918-results-on-hgh-on-gut-half-way-in/


Thanks mate. That sounds more my style.

What do you think about doing gear with it? I have heard some people say its a no no, but others say I should definitly be doing some sort of Test with it.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Personally I'm going to run it for 5 months whilst off the gear up until I go back on in Dec


----------



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

Well I've got it now. It's Genetropin.

The thing is, when I am looking at YouTube to see how to mix it properly, they are using Bac Water. Mine is Sodium Chloride. Does it matter?


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

jackrmee said:


> Well I've got it now. It's Genetropin.
> 
> The thing is, when I am looking at YouTube to see how to mix it properly, they are using Bac Water. Mine is Sodium Chloride. Does it matter?


If you plan to store it then it does matter.


----------



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

Nutz01 said:


> If you plan to store it then it does matter.


Yes I do plan to store it. In the fridge right?

I have the 10iu bottle of powder and 1ml sodium chloride. This video shows a large bottle of "water solution".

Do I just mix the 1ml as they do with the water in the video?

Then store in the fridge?


----------



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

Well its done now and all ok....

but what about storage? You say it makes a difference being sodium chloride?


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

jackrmee said:


> Well its done now and all ok....
> 
> but what about storage? You say it makes a difference being sodium chloride?


Bacteriostatic water has 0.9% benzyl alcohol added which is a preservative

Normaly the supplied water is just sodium chloride


----------



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

Nutz01 said:


> Bacteriostatic water has 0.9% benzyl alcohol added which is a preservative
> 
> Normaly the supplied water is just sodium chloride


Ok, but how does that affect me? How long can I keep it in the fridge for?

I'm doing 4iu a day so its only there for 3days max. But I do have the weekends off so it may actually be 5days tops.

Is that ok?


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

jackrmee said:


> Ok, but how does that affect me? How long can I keep it in the fridge for?
> 
> I'm doing 4iu a day so its only there for 3days max. But I do have the weekends off so it may actually be 5days tops.
> 
> Is that ok?


Bump for expert opinion on that.

I'm sure you need bac water to keep it even for 24 hours ????


----------

